# Tool zum Generieren von Musik (Tönen) aus Text?



## Zatic (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo liebe Tutorianer,

ich hab da schon seit Jahren eine fixe Idee, die ich irgendwann mal durchfuehren will. Die Idee ist schnell gesagt:
Ich will den Netzwerkverkehr unserer Firma vertonen.

Klingt vielleicht etwas verrückt, ist es aber auch. Es gibt jede Menge Visualisierungen von Daten wie Diagramme etc, da kam mir die Idee, das sich die auch vertonen lassen muessten.

Es geht mir also darum, beliebigen Plaintextinput in irgendwelche Töne umzuwandeln. Dabei muss nichts anhörbares rauskommen, mir würde es schon völlig reichen, wenn man aus einem hässlichen Geräusch an der Lautstärke erkennen könnte, ob gerade viel oder wenig Verkehr herrscht.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Ich kenn mich im Audiobereich leider fast gar nicht aus. Gibt es irgendwelche Tools, die aus einer (beliebigen) Eingabe Audiodateien generieren?

Ich habe mich schon über MIDI informiert, da ich dachte, das sei am einfachsten, habe aber nichts sinnvolles gefunden. Wenn ich versuche beispielsweise irgendwelche Konvertertools mit Text anstatt Wave zu füttern, geht das gar nicht oder es kommt ein durchgehendes Gebrüll aus den Boxen und der PLayer stürzt ab.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Tips dazu. Wenn nicht - ist ja auch nicht so wichtig..

Viele Grüße,

Manuel


----------



## BeaTBoxX (9. Juni 2004)

Ich denke, sowas muesste man wohl selber coden.
Mir ist nichts bekannt., was in diese Richtung geht..

Ich denk ein Programm zu schreiben, was bei nem Input als Trigger  irgend nen Sound abspielt, wird schon machbar sein.
Fragt sich wie du die "Echtzeit" Geschichte hinkriegst.. damit kenn ich mich garnicht aus.. evtl gibts da Freaks fuer hier aufm Board .  Frag doch mal im Coders Talk.

Gruß
Frank


----------

